# UHMW Intake (Decided not to Sell)



## LarryMc (Mar 27, 2017)

Decided not to sell at this time


----------



## handyandy (Mar 28, 2017)

Wish you were selling this back when I bought mine little over a year ago. I don't run it all the time but like when I go to places I know hits are inevitable of or I'm going through unfamiliar waters where I know I might hit something.


----------



## rotus623 (Mar 28, 2017)

Larry, what kind of liner does that take, drop in or bolt in?


----------



## LarryMc (Mar 28, 2017)

It uses a drop in liner.


----------



## Junojet (May 9, 2017)

LarryMc said:


> It uses a drop in liner.



Where are intakes like the one you were trying to sell sold? Was that custom made or is there a company that stocks them? 

Thanks!


----------



## handyandy (May 10, 2017)

rock proof boats you just gotta call them and order one


----------



## Junojet (May 10, 2017)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryMc (May 10, 2017)

I may decide to sell it again soon. I was thinking about using it if I got a 90 hp 2S and converted it to a jet. Now that I've decided to go to a 60/45 2S, I may not want the UHMW intake.


----------



## redrum (May 12, 2017)

Why wouldn't you guys want to run it all the time? I have one on my 60/45 and like it. I haven't noticed any problems with it. I bumped it the other day and it was a strange soft sort-of mushy bump and the shoe looks exactly the same.


----------



## LarryMc (May 12, 2017)

I lost 1-2 MPH at WOT and had a lot of spray on my old 2S 60/40 with the UHMW intake. Couldn't afford to lose any more speed on the 4S so I never put it on. I plan to try the intake again when I get the 2S 60/45. Will decide then whether or not to run it.


----------

